# Polishing chrome wheels



## Girlbike (Aug 31, 2021)

Not sure if posting a thread is really necessary, but I really want to tell everyone of a way I found to polish chrome rims.
Chances are this is something that many of you have known and done for some time.
Cut the elastic band from an old pair of underwear, then cut once to make a strap. Put a little Go-Jo on the strap, and run it back and forth like flossing between the spokes. With the tire off of course, I held the wheel between my feet and knees. If you cross your hands while going back and forth this will clean up the sides of the rim. (Only 35 more times to go!)
When you are done with that, do the same thing with the rest of the underwear and it will knock the Go-Jo off.
If threaded between the spokes strategically, around the hub, and back out, it does a decent job on the hub too.
It will not fix any pits but will get rid of discoloration quickly. Any pitting can be straightened out with foil as most, if not all of you probably already know.
I wish that I'd taken pictures of the wheel before so that everyone could see before and after


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2021)

Good idea! My favorite polishing tool is an old worn out white Hanes sock using the same method. By the time I throw my underwear away there's really nothing left of them. 🤣


----------



## Girlbike (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks! The elastic strap is made out of tough stuff.  I like the idea of the sock to knock off the Go-Jo. The rest of the underwear doesn't last long. You MIGHT get a wheel out of that part.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

I did all the "corners" of a frame that way to get the paint to look good.. polishing like a shoe shine man is what it reminded me of.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 11, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I did all the "corners" of a frame that way to get the paint to look good.. polishing like a shoe shine man is what it reminded me of.



You're right, it is more like shining shoes. Can you imagine sawing away at your gums like that with floss?


----------



## eeapo (Dec 12, 2021)

Good idea! My favorite polishing tool is an old worn out white Hanes sock using the same method. By the 

(time I throw my underwear away there's really nothing left of them. 🤣) 

That is funny!!!!!


----------

